# Concern post about hedgehogs!



## jenbooth48731 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just wanted to vent a little about some of the post that I have read and gotten answers for. I have been looking into getting a hedgehog for over a year now. I have done my research and was confused about the cage cause of so many different types. Well after asking a question about it I got a answer that I really did not like. I just wanted to say that everyone of us have at one time was first time owners of a hedgehog. After reading some of the post on here a new person may feel like they are being put down for getting a hedgehog for the first time. I understand that most people get one on impulse and really do not know anything about them, but you will find that this is the case for all animals that people get for the first time. I am a thrift person and love to make things out of stuff around the house or from the thrift store. I have made two dog beds for my dogs that I have had ever since they where 6 weeks old (they are 6 years old now). I spent a total of $50 dollars on making a new home for my hedgehog before he comes home and have saved for vet visits later on down the road. I understand that hedgehogs are not cheap to take care of however, I personally have found that with a little thinking a searching you can make things just the same as going out and buying things new for your hedgehog. I am just saying is that those people that to me seems like putting people down for wanting to save a little money should stop and think first. Not all of us go out and spend thousands of dollars on new when they can just do it themselves. SO please keep that in mind when you read and post on a forum for a person that may have a question about hedgehogs they may be getting or already have.
1. You too was a new owner.
2. People can be creative and just because they want to save does not mean they can afford a hedgehog.
3. Don't alway a sum right away that someone has never done any research on a hedgehog.
4. If someone says they can't afford a new cage probably means they really don't want to spend $400.00 on a big elaberate cage right off the bat.
5. Some people do save for vet bills. I know I do.

Each one of my children (2 dogs,2 bearded dragons, an soon to be a hedgehog)have savings accounts for vet visits and money is added everyday.

Thank you for reading this. Hope you have a wonderful day and Love your hedgehogs!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

We're just trying to help you.
Because most people come here, say they have a hedgehog that's sneezing, we tell them to take it to a vet, they gasp when they see the vet costs, then they rarely come back here.
It has nothing to do with wanting to save money. It's a great thing. It's just letting you know how expensive they are to actually keep.
They are not just hamsters with spikes.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

This concern has come many other times about some not so nice responces. Since everything is typed you really have to think about how to word things before posting so it doesn't sound rude or mean without intending too. But often people forget to do that. I wouldn't take it personally it's usually not meant that way. Eventually after reading enough posts you'll see who comes off kind of rude and who doesn't. You just learn to accept it. Or atleast I did. Don't let a few ruin your experience on HHC because these forums are very helpful!
I haven't read which thread you were unhappy with so I'm not pointing any fingers.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Quinn - It's this one.
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=15508


----------



## jenbooth48731 (Jan 2, 2012)

Christemo it is not only my post I was talking about because before I even posted my post I looked at all the other post. And thang you Quinn I agree with you I was just venting is all because I am sure ther are others on here that feel the same way.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Most people can't differentiate between a sneeze and URI. Or a scratch or two and dry skin and mites --space heaters dry the air, so humidifiers are needed. Emergencies are one thing foolishness is another. 

But people need to spend time with their animals, care about their animals, know their animals, and this way they can understand aberrant behavior that needs a vet visit instead of acting like a maenad. (Posting here to ask "hey do you think my hedgehog needs to go the vet he's been sneezing a lot lately?' will always generate a resounding yes, because everyone cares about everyone's little pigs.)

The reality you can be rich and still be a POS owner and be poor living in a double wide, paralyzed, and scraping to save every penny so you can take your pet to the vet when it needs to go to the vet and be a very good owner. 

I guess what my reply is about is merely that pets are expensive in both time and money but owners that love and care about their animals will make it work...


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Quinn said:


> This concern has come many other times about some not so nice responces. Since everything is typed you really have to think about how to word things before posting so it doesn't sound rude or mean without intending too. But often people forget to do that. I wouldn't take it personally it's usually not meant that way. Eventually after reading enough posts you'll see who comes off kind of rude and who doesn't. You just learn to accept it. Or atleast I did. Don't let a few ruin your experience on HHC because these forums are very helpful!
> I haven't read which thread you were unhappy with so I'm not pointing any fingers.


Look I understand the above is meant well. But, you don't know my cognitive abilities. You don't know if I have a tbi that prevents me from doing this functioning. You don't know if I have DD. You don't know if I have aspergers.

The reality is people care enough to respond unless it is an attack then take it that they care enough about someone they never met and that persons animal to offer their opinion/advice. And take it or leave it.

I don't like some of what I read. I like a lot of what I read. I follow some of what I read. I disregard some of what I read.

However, I don't possess the time nor the inclination to filter and edit my ramblings. I am doing good to respond. This is a dialogue thread not a FAQ or How-to but dialogue.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not going to post an opinion about that thread just because I want to remain neutral. This is just a good opportunity to remind the members on here to proof read their post to see if it could sound mean or taken the wrong way. I really don't want any conflicts started on here again.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Quinn said:


> I really don't want any conflicts started on here again.


 Me too! Can't we all just get along!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Alsohere
For those exact reasons we should try to be nicer. You're fairly new to the forums and before you were a member there was someone who use to frequent here and had to quit because of their cognitive abilities, they were not able to handle some of the responces. Your responce is exactly the type some might take the wrong way even though there was nothing wrong with it. It's your oponion and you should be able to voice your opinion but there are better ways to do it. There are all kinds of people on here and I think people should consider what they're wrting so not to offend them in any ways. If you offend someone then it's possible they may not come back and that's not a good thing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here we go again!!!!!!

As I have said many times in the past, people give responses based only on the information the poster gives. We aren't mind readers. We have no clue what the persons finances, experience, knowledge, research etc are, other than what the persons posts. 

There is no reason whatever for conflict over this. A perfectly logical and concerned response was given based on the information posted.


----------



## jenbooth48731 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just wanted to say that if i started anything I am soory. I was just voicing my view on the post I was reading is all. I was not trying to affend anyone nor was I trying to start anything. I am new to this site and I agree after reading some post I was not sure about being here. However, you can not just throw out a whole bag of apples because of one bad one in the bag. 
For those of us that are new to the forum it can kinda scare you away but if you love your hedgehog, like I do, stay here so that this forum can help if you have any questions or concerns. Don't let anyone scare you away. Just keep in mind that the people that may post something that you don't like how it was said or what was said was a new owner at one time too and prob had the same questions as you at one time.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

jenbooth48731 said:


> I just wanted to say that if i started anything I am soory. I was just voicing my view on the post I was reading is all. I was not trying to affend anyone nor was I trying to start anything. I am new to this site and I agree after reading some post I was not sure about being here. However, you can not just throw out a whole bag of apples because of one bad one in the bag.
> For those of us that are new to the forum it can kinda scare you away but if you love your hedgehog, like I do, stay here so that this forum can help if you have any questions or concerns. Don't let anyone scare you away. Just keep in mind that the people that may post something that you don't like how it was said or what was said was a new owner at one time too and prob had the same questions as you at one time.


And that was a great response.  There are several posters here that sometimes make me wonder if they are socially adept in real life, because the way they come across here can be border-line hostile. Most of the time I can tell it isn't intentional, but other times it's perfectly clear that the opinion they're stating isn't meant to be informative or helpful, it's meant to make people feel stupid. It's sad, but that's life. Some people get off on assuming the worst of others & voicing mean opinions. It happens here, and I worry about all those hog owners that posted once and never came back after a rude or attacking response. 

For every nasty member you encounter here, there are 50 kind members who genuinely scour the boards whenever they can to try to help people. If someone says something that definitely comes across as rude, just say, "Hey.  That post could come across as being disrespectful to some readers. Try to remember to re-read your posts! We don't want to lose members because of one post that could be so easily misconstrued.  " That's what I do. Don't be afraid to do it. Approach rude posters in a kind way and they will hopefully re-read the post in question and realize, "Well, maybe I did make a bit of a butt of myself" and try harder in the future.

Props to you for being creative! There are lots of ways to save money when it comes to hog ownership that provide just as good of a life for them as the expensive route. I regret lots of the money I spent getting ready for my Mildred because I was so gung-ho & excited to get her that I never thought of being thrifty. I had the money and it wasn't a big deal. Now I'm like, "Really?? Did I really spend that much money on that one thing before shopping around to find a better price?!" :lol: If there's any creative way you want to do things, just post here and double check that it's safe. Others might have done something similar in the past and will be able to give you advice.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you don't like someone on here, you can always use the foe feature. It will hide their posts from you. You will see that they posted and it will allow you to read their posting if you really want to, but it otherwise hides it. And no, you cannot put me on your foe list. Sorry, you just have to deal with reading my postings.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

@jenbooth48731 - I just came upon this now; I was the first to respond to you in that thread, and I'm sorry if my reply somehow offended you. I was trying to be helpful by giving you an honest idea of how much certain things for the hedgehog would cost, and it was in response to your statement that "I do not have a lot of money to spend on a cage for him". Without knowing you personally or having really any other information to go on, that made it seem like you didn't have adequate funds for a hedgehog. Because that's what you said. Everyone here on this forum loves hedgehogs, and we understand their special needs and know how easy it is for them to be taken as pets by people who are unable to give them the proper care, whether because of lack of funds or lack of proper knowledge. We hate to see it happen, and many of us are unwilling to keep quiet about something like that. If you had said something like "I would prefer to find an inexpensive option for a cage in order to save money", my response would have been different. Unfortunately, the way you said it set off a red flag, but my reply - and anyone else's - was not meant as an attack on you, it was out of concern.

If, in the future, anything I say on this forum offends or upsets you somehow, please feel free to contact me via PM to discuss it directly. :] And I'm glad you've chosen to stay here!


----------



## lcam85 (Nov 30, 2011)

So I wasnt going to post on this thread but then I read it in its entirety and the other add on thread christemo pointed to and there was nothing wrong with the posts in the add on. Maybe some words were muddled a bit but I made it out and didn't find any kind of insult in them. 

I have found posters on this site to be extremely helpful and friendly. I could understand if someone you being upset if someone had used profanity or called you a name or there was blatant sarcasm within the post but I found none. The first reply was extremely informative and not condescending in any way. So while everyone is entitled to their feelings I think you blew the response way out of proportion. 

As a member who constantly trolls the site looking for information I must tip my hat to all the hedgie mommies and daddies on here as they are all very helpful.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> And no, you cannot put me on your foe list. Sorry, you just have to deal with reading my postings.


Darn! Lol :lol:

I've been guilty of coming across harsh or full of sarcasm. The most recent being a few weeks ago  But if you read the context in it's entirety and know previous history, well I tried sitting on my hands for a very long time lol. For the most part now, I just stay away from headdesking threads, or ones where the others have already adequately answered. Animals are our passion, what other kinds of people would treat them like children and think of them as family? And because of this passion, concern for others can come across a bit direct. It happens. A lot of times, the OP may have left something out and the repliers immediate target that missing piece because they didn't know better or weren't supplied the information.

We are all just trying to be realistic and try to help and improve as many little lives as possible. It is most rewarding when you get owners who come here to actually read, think and learn. It makes up for the ones who read, ignore/argue then disappear. I'm not saying you shouldn't contest something that is written, but to remain open minded that either party can be wrong.

This is probably one of the least snarky boards I've been on. You do NOT want to see horse forums lol. They are really brutal and gossipy because everyone knows everyone... And they even know where you live and drive by enough to know when you feed your horses and what you do with them XD (I don't post there at all lol)

Either way, hope you're staying cause you'll learn a lot. Especially from those you aren't allowed to make foe


----------

